# My Little Champions



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

As well as rats, I also own mice, currently, the Royal Melbourne Show (Australia) is on, wednesday the 23rd and Thursday the 24th of september were the days of the rat and mouse shows. I exhibited on both days, with three of my rats winning places on wednesday. On thursday, I exhibited my mice, now keep in mind this is my first time exhibiting anything:



















Pretty special hey! And to think, both of these mice were from a pet shop, and they defeated all the "fancy pedigree" mice! I'm so proud of my little girls ;D


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aw, congratulations


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Maddy  (were you able to see that they were Reserve Champion and Champion?  )


----------



## kokosammy7 (Aug 3, 2009)

big congrats to you!!! ;D


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats!!!! that is sooooooooo awesome!!!


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I love those pictures! hehe they are so cute.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Thankyou everyone ;D


----------



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

aww. Congratulations!!


----------

